# How to CTRL + ALT + HOME on MacBook keyboard???



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

When I RDP from my Windows Vista desktop to my Windows 7 desktop I'm able to do the equivalent of CTRL + ALT + DEL with CTRL + ALT + HOME which enables me to either Update and Shut Down or simply Shut Down.

When I want to do the same from my MacBook I don't have the luxury of a HOME key. Is there a combination to emulate it? I can't even do CTRL + ALT + DEL/HOME with the on-screen keyboard...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Try Control + Alt (Option) + End

or

Function + Control + Alt (Option) + Delete

I can't remember and I don't have a Windows Machine I can RDP into right now to try it...


----------



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, MartyF81.

You just made me realise I don't mean HOME, I mean END...

However, my Mac keyboard does not have a DELETE or END key so neither of your suggestions are possible.

Unless by DELETE you meant Backspace, but that only does a Windows CTRL + ALT + DELETE which doesn't work on a computer you've RDP'd to...


----------

